# Delirio radical chic:regista cambia il finale della Carmen di Bizet



## juventino (8 Gennaio 2018)

L’ondata di delirio radical shit/buonista colpisce anche il teatro: il regista Leo Muscato, in occasione dell’esibizione a Firenze della Carmen di Bizet, ha infatti deciso di cambiare il finale dell’opera: la protagonista, invece di morire, nella nuova visione del regista uccide il suo aguzzino. Un cambiamento fatto per sensibilizzare il pubblico verso il femminicidio a detta del regista. Cambiamento non apprezzato dal pubblico, che ha coperto di fischi gli attori al termine dello spettacolo.


----------



## admin (8 Gennaio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> L’ondata di delirio radical shit/buonista colpisce anche il teatro: il regista Leo Muscati, in occasione dell’esibizione a Firenze della Carmen di Bizet, ha infatti deciso di cambiare il finale dell’opera: la protagonista, invece di morire, nella nuova visione del regista uccide il suo aguzzino. Un cambiamento fatto per sensibilizzare il pubblico verso il femminicidio a detta del regista. Cambiamento non apprezzato dal pubblico, che ha coperto di fischi gli attori al termine dello spettacolo.





Vabbè, basta dai.

Chiudete tutto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Gennaio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> L’ondata di delirio radical shit/buonista colpisce anche il teatro: il regista Leo Muscato, in occasione dell’esibizione a Firenze della Carmen di Bizet, ha infatti deciso di cambiare il finale dell’opera: la protagonista, invece di morire, nella nuova visione del regista uccide il suo aguzzino. Un cambiamento fatto per sensibilizzare il pubblico verso il femminicidio a detta del regista. Cambiamento non apprezzato dal pubblico, che ha coperto di fischi gli attori al termine dello spettacolo.



Il delirio più totale , qui le persone stanno letteralmente andando fuori di testa.

E' un opera teatrale ! è come cambiare il testo di una canzone che ha scritto l'autore perché non ti piace il termine usato.. ma stiamo scherzando ?


----------



## juventino (8 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vabbè, basta dai.
> 
> Chiudete tutto.



Vorrei dire qualcosa, o farmi una risata, ma davvero non ce la faccio. Riesco solo a provare tanta tristezza e tanto sconcerto.


----------



## Mika (8 Gennaio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> L’ondata di delirio radical shit/buonista colpisce anche il teatro: il regista Leo Muscato, in occasione dell’esibizione a Firenze della Carmen di Bizet, ha infatti deciso di cambiare il finale dell’opera: la protagonista, invece di morire, nella nuova visione del regista uccide il suo aguzzino. Un cambiamento fatto per sensibilizzare il pubblico verso il femminicidio a detta del regista. Cambiamento non apprezzato dal pubblico, che ha coperto di fischi gli attori al termine dello spettacolo.



A questo punto per dare un messaggio contro il suicidio cambiano le opere di Shakespeare.

Si chiamo "tragedie" apposta.

Fuori dal mondo.


----------



## admin (8 Gennaio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Vorrei dire qualcosa, o farmi una risata, ma davvero non ce la faccio. Riesco solo a provare tanta tristezza e tanto sconcerto.



Ma poi il messaggio è gravissimo: uccidere una donna sbagliato mentre uccidere un uomo rientra nella normalità delle cose?

Maledetti.


----------



## Mika (8 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma poi il messaggio è gravissimo: uccidere una donna sbagliato mentre uccidere un uomo rientra nella normalità delle cose?
> 
> Maledetti.



Effettivamente... il finale perfetto per il perbenismo e che facessero pace e ognuno si fosse fatto la sua vita. Ma a prescindere un opera teatrale secolare non si cambia mai!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Gennaio 2018)

Molto importante che ci siano stati i fischi.


----------



## ilCapitan6 (8 Gennaio 2018)

Cambiamo il titolo del film Il buono, il brutto e il cattivo: è discriminatorio.
Propongo Il buono, il diversamente bello e il problematico che può essere comunque reinserito nel tessuto sociale. Cosa dite? è troppo lungo? fermiamoci allora a 'problematico'. Si, problematico come questo finto-perbenismo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il delirio più totale , qui le persone stanno letteralmente andando fuori di testa.
> 
> E' un opera teatrale ! è come cambiare il testo di una canzone che ha scritto l'autore perché non ti piace il termine usato.. ma stiamo scherzando ?



Da domani se passano in radio bella stonrz4 di masini andrà messo un beep su stronz4...


----------



## IDRIVE (8 Gennaio 2018)

Stiamo andando verso il delirio di onnipotenza da parte di gente in cerca di notorietà. Prima la Boldrini che cambia le declinazioni al femminile di generi e ruoli, generando delle cacofonie assurde, dato che questi PRESCINDONO DAI SESSI. 
Si, è vero, pare che qualche declinazione sia stata anche riconosciuta dall'Accademia della Crusca, ma più per ruffianeria che per altro, sembra quando il governo dice che "Va tutto bene", "Un milione di posti di lavoro" "La crescita c'è" e bisogna crederci perchè lo dicono anche... l'Ansa e l'Istat (sic!). Poi si passa ai presidi sparsi per lo stivale che aboliscono la festa del Natale o gli cambiano il nome solo per 5 minuti di notorietà al telegiornale (della questione religiosa sicuramente gli interessa zero) Ora si cambiano anche i finali delle opere... cosa dobbiamo aspettarci da una rappresentazione di una tragedia greca? Il mitico finale "E vissero tutti felici e contenti?"
Ma rinchiudeteli tutti e anche alla svelta...


----------



## fabri47 (8 Gennaio 2018)

Ma è così facile rincoglionire la gente in questo paese? Stiamo proprio alla frutta.


----------



## Igniorante (8 Gennaio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Molto importante che ci siano stati i fischi.



Bravo, il genere umano non è ancora spacciato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Gennaio 2018)

*Il sindaco di Firenze, Davide Nardella, interviene così su Twitter:

"Come Presidente del maggiomusicale sostengo la decisione di cambiare il finale di Carmen, che non muore. Messaggio culturale, sociale ed etico che denuncia la violenza sulle donne, in aumento in Italia."*


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Gennaio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il sindaco di Firenze, Davide Nardella, interviene così su Twitter:
> 
> "Come Presidente del @maggiomusicale sostengo la decisione di cambiare il finale di #Carmen, che non muore. Messaggio culturale, sociale ed etico che denuncia la violenza sulle donne, in aumento in Italia."*



 
Nardella super Renziano e autore di uno dei più grandi scempi culturali nella storia di Firenze con quella statua a forma di escremento piu adatta a una discarica che ad una piazza 

Ma quando si estingue sta gente?


----------



## admin (8 Gennaio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il sindaco di Firenze, Davide Nardella, interviene così su Twitter:
> 
> "Come Presidente del maggiomusicale sostengo la decisione di cambiare il finale di Carmen, che non muore. Messaggio culturale, sociale ed etico che denuncia la violenza sulle donne, in aumento in Italia."*



Lardella...

Pffffffffff


----------



## juventino (9 Gennaio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il sindaco di Firenze, Davide Nardella, interviene così su Twitter:
> 
> "Come Presidente del maggiomusicale sostengo la decisione di cambiare il finale di Carmen, che non muore. Messaggio culturale, sociale ed etico che denuncia la violenza sulle donne, in aumento in Italia."*



In fondo cosa ci si può aspettare da uno che fa mettere un Fischer (che con l’architettura rinascimentale di Firenze non c’entra un cippa) in Piazza della Signoria?


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il delirio più totale , qui le persone stanno letteralmente andando fuori di testa.
> 
> E' un opera teatrale ! è come cambiare il testo di una canzone che ha scritto l'autore perché non ti piace il termine usato.. ma stiamo scherzando ?



beh fino a pochi decenni fa alcune canzoni venivano censurate. 

cmq tristezza a palate.


----------



## Zenos (9 Gennaio 2018)

"Chi lo sa che cosa e' vero in un mondo di bugiardi
non si puo' cantare il nero della rabbia coi miliardi
siamo tutti conformisti travestiti da ribelli
siamo lupi da interviste e i ragazzi sono agnelli"...
VAIINMALORA VAIINMALORA


----------

